

How TwitchTV Is Changing the Game - mjdipietro
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johngaudiosi/2011/09/09/starcraft-ii-pro-gamer-steven-destiny-bonnell-explains-how-twitchtv-is-changing-the-game/

======
makeramen
One very unique thing I've noticed about Justin/TwitchTV is that many of the
viewers are willing to, and actually want to watch commercials to support the
casters.

I remember a big part of the whole Warp Prism controversy on Reddit having to
deal with it blocking commercials. That alone is a really big positive sign in
my opinion that this is really going somewhere.

In no other channels have I seen people so dedicated to watching something
that they want to watch the commercials. I think it has to do with the fact
that viewers know it directly supports that caster alone (and a little to JTV
of course). The money isn't all collected by the TV channel or network and
then given out in contracts to writers/actors as they see fit. It's literally,
you get paid on how many viewers you get. The correlation is direct.

I think that alone is a really new and awesome concept in media advertising
that nobody else (that I know of) is capitalizing on in quite the same way.

------
JonLim
Kind of a weak article, but the TL;DR of it is:

Professional gamers can now earn a decent living from streaming their play,
even if they don't win tournaments and what not. You just need to play the
game and gain a viewership.

~~~
invaders
You need to be a celebrity of sorts still. If you are good but boring, your
viewers will flock to likes of Destiny who is also an entertainer.

